# Help with bug problem in Live Oak Tree



## dougm (Sep 10, 2011)

Hi. 

I'm a newbie looking for some tree advice. I have a live oak that has some kind of bug problem (I think). Can anyone let me know what I can do to fix this or is it too late for the tree? It seems like the tree isn't growing tall. I think the branches are weak at these points where the limbs are "wounded". 

Any help would be very much appreciated.

Thanks,

Doug

View attachment 198594
View attachment 198595
View attachment 198597


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 17, 2011)

The first photo is maybe a gall from an egg laying wasp. Those just look weird, but won't hurt the tree. The other two photos might be cankers of some kind.


----------



## stj5665 (Oct 14, 2011)

*insects*

Looks like scale and aphids on some of the leaves. Last pic looks like some armored scale. Imidacloprid has good long term control on the first two but doesn't offer as good of control on the latter. See what's still alive and treat if needed. Also look for stress factors.


----------



## dingeryote (Oct 15, 2011)

Stj,

You ever hit scales with Lime Sulphur/Sulforix? Have been having good luck with late fall applications and pre green tip spring applications.

Nasty little things.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## Ed Roland (Oct 27, 2011)

Doug, the first picture is a gall from (most likely) the Eriophyid mite. The last pics are of oviposition damage from (most likely) cicada.

Don't sweat these pests. No chemical control necessary.


----------

